# AQS - Aquis Entertainment



## System (2 December 2011)

Discovery Resources Limited (DIS) was incorporated on 13 December 2010 for the primary purpose of identifying exploration projects in Africa and elsewhere with the aim of discovering commercially significant mineral deposits. 

While the Company's initial exploration focus will be on rare earth element mineralisation (REE), the Company will also review the potential for various other commodities.

On 8 April 2011, the Company acquired 100% of the share capital of Solarwind Investments (Pty) Limited, a company registered in Namibia. Solarwind currently has a 100% interest in a number of granted tenements (consisting of exclusive prospecting licences (EPLs) EPL 14/2/1/4/2/3824, 14/2/1/4/2/3825, 14/2/1/4/2/3764, 14/2/1/4/2/4135 and 14/2/1/4/2/4136) (Licences) which comprise the Projects. These are located in the Karas/Karasburg, Kunene/Opuwo and Erongo/Omaruru regions and districts in Namibia.

http://www.discoveryresources.com.au


----------



## System (24 August 2015)

On August 24th, 2015, Discovery Resources Limited (DIS) changed its name and ASX code to Aquis Entertainment Limited (AQS).


----------



## kenny (30 July 2019)

Recent interest in this casino operator may be due to speculation that the controlling stake bought by Blue Whale may be finally approved by regulators. Some background;

AQS operates Casino Canberra having refurbished it in 2016 for $13.6M
In FY18 they turned around the EBITDA from a $4.7M loss to a $625K profit with further revenue streams such as food/beverage and operational efficiencies expected.
Blue Whale is an investment vehicle for iProsperity group (Michael Gu); an active real estate group backed by Asian ultra HNWI's. 
Blue Whale has experience running both resort, hotel and entertainment venues. More importantly though, they have a stake in the neighbouring Crowne Plaza hotel and the soon to start $50M Holiday Inn Express development in Canberra.
The expectation is to coordinate marketing and drive traffic between venues. I speculate VIP packages and encouraging high roller patronage seems sensible given the international airport in Canberra and Blue Whale/ IPG's investor base.


----------



## barney (19 February 2021)

"We know nothing" say the lads at AQS   

$20 million Market Cap?  $100 million basically overnight


----------



## frugal.rock (19 February 2021)

Ooh, is this company you g to benefit from Crowns misfortune?
There's a hurricane brewing...


----------



## frugal.rock (19 February 2021)

Beat me to it Barney...


----------



## barney (19 February 2021)

ps Whoever bought at the Highs this morning is currently already over 25% Down


----------



## frugal.rock (19 February 2021)

Henny Penny, the sky is falling...


----------



## barney (19 February 2021)

There are a few punters without shirts today


----------



## barney (19 February 2021)

Hang on she back up 465% lol  ............. 2nd Round:  Day Traders ahead on points!


----------



## peter2 (19 February 2021)

How can there be "no explanation"  for the second day huge turnover?  Can't just be a group of retail traders buying a random selection.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 February 2021)

peter2 said:


> How can there be "no explanation"  for the second day huge turnover?  Can't just be a group of retail traders buying a random selection.



At 4:33pm, after Friday close:
_1. Not Aware
2. Not applicable
3. No
4. In Compliance_

1 minute gyrations, over the last few days;


----------



## barney (19 February 2021)

Thanks DF (@Dona Ferentes )  I was going to post a similar Chart, with the Question:

If this were a Daily Chart, would you buy this Stock with any gusto?? 


Perhaps an interesting exercise: Guess,* (Assuming NO news)*

1) Pick Monday's Open

2) Pick Tuesday or Wednesday's Close

3)  Pick a week from now


My guess for the record:

1)  Monday will Open a few ticks higher (46 cents??)

2) Tuesday or Wednesday will close at 30 cents or less

3)  A week from now back to 15 cents.

PS For Holders I hope I'm incorrect


PPS If they pull a Rabbit out of the hat/i.e. News that management obviously had no idea about;  

All bets are off, lol.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 February 2021)

Good one, @barney .. My guess (assuming no news) . Gyrations for about 1 hour then ASX shuts it down


----------



## barney (19 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Good one, @barney .. My guess (assuming no news) . Gyrations for about 1 hour *then ASX shuts it down*




Lol .... So you are seeing even more "naughtiness" than I am


He's just a naughty little boy


----------



## peter2 (20 February 2021)

AQS owns the Canberra casino and has applied to redevelop the existing site. 

With Crown having it's NSW casino license pulled and their WA casino to be investigated, perhaps gamblers thought there was a hidden opportunity with AQS.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 February 2021)

peter2 said:


> AQS owns the Canberra casino and has applied to redevelop the existing site.



Aquis Canberra is a pretty down market operation. A casino in a small city with myriad clubs and other venues offering electronic banditry is never going to be a huge success. The management of AQS was hoping to get the Chinese tourism crowd shuffling into its dark and dank rooms, but that has come to a halt. A few locals hang around. the carpet is wearing thin. (poetic license; i have no idea)


> _Aquis Entertainment is on a mission to deliver landmark projects that have the potential to completely redefine the economic landscapes of their host cities through responsible investment and sustainable  operation._



and good luck with that as an optimistic statement of purpose. I think they tried to build a portfolio of Oz casinos, but

The application(s) for redevelopment keep getting slapped down. Encroachment onto adjoining Glebe Park.... NO. Building a tower higher than RL617 (the base of the flagpole at parliament House) ... NO. So it sits as a developers' dream, awaiting a plan that stacks up. 

maybe you are right @peter2 but I'm not sure AQS has the management depth to land a big fish like the CWN assets.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 February 2021)

barney said:


> My guess for the record:
> 1)  Monday will Open a few ticks higher (46 cents??)
> 
> 2) Tuesday or Wednesday will close at 30 cents or less
> ...



the week has been brought forward.  Settled 26c on the Monday after initial rush of blood (for the exits). Nothing to see here, and even less by Friday.


----------



## barney (22 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> the week has been brought forward.  Settled 26c on the Monday after initial rush of blood (for the exits). Nothing to see here, and even less by Friday.



Indeed DF.

I wonder, given the exits were well populated at the Open today whether the initial instigators of the "sting" might have another little crack either at tomorrow or Wednesday's Open?

Nothing would surprise given the recent price action.


----------



## barney (23 February 2021)

On queue. 






*UPDATE 5 mins later







More shirts will be lost after today surely





*


----------



## greggles (9 March 2021)

barney said:


> On queue.
> 
> View attachment 120469
> 
> ...




AQS has been a pretty volatile stock in the last few weeks. I'm not seeing any recent price sensitive announcements other than their FY20 financials released last month.

Do you have any insights into this one @barney? Why is the share price jumping around all over the place like a Mexican jumping bean? It's up another 51.1% to 34c today. I can't figure out what's going on.


----------



## barney (9 March 2021)

greggles said:


> AQS has been a pretty volatile stock in the last few weeks. I'm not seeing any recent price sensitive announcements other than their FY20 financials released last month.




Yeah, it took a little longer to find the extremes than I thought it would, but basically following the "day-trader" pattern.

With Stocks that get pushed around easily by D-T's, I always remember an old friend of mine who used to work on the Sydney Futures Exchange.

Poor bugger died many years ago now, but he told me "the boys" used to plan which Stock/Sector they were going to hit before Market Open.

I guess AQS is ripe for that sort of treatment.

Basically anything that can be turned into a high Volatility target is fair game to "the boys" with their large "club" of money. 


On the flip side, AQS has a low Market Cap (around $40 million odd I think)

And around $7 million in cash at the end of January.

So the MC to Cash ratio is pretty healthy if they pull a rabbit out of the hat.

The series of big Pin bars is enough to keep me away


----------



## barney (9 March 2021)

PS  If it gaps to 40 on the Open tomorrow (Wednesday 10th) 

And has no follow through,

I'd be well out

(Not that I'd be in anyway)

(Not financial advice of course )


----------

